# Kefir Grains (people that have them to share)



## Sondra

Those having kefir grains please post here with your email addy.


----------



## jason t.

im am interested in obtaining kefir Grains please let me know how i can arrange this and costs as well thanks Jason. [email protected]


----------



## Nani Loa Farm

I am also interested in getting some Kefir grains...


----------



## Painted Pony

I didn't have much luck finding kefir grains until I found the woman below. She's great and very user friendly. I also got several fact/care sheets and lots of recipes with my grains. I highly recommend the site below.

www.kefirlady.com


----------



## Nani Loa Farm

Thank you so much!

The site you recommended is VERY GOOD!


----------



## jason t.

I will soon have grains to share just contact me. thanks for the grains by the way Sondra.


----------



## jillig

Hi, I'm interested in getting some.
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Nani Loa Farm

I now have some kefir grains to share if you will give me 10 days notice. I could live on it...one of my favorite goat products! 

Linda Atwell-Hahn
Nani Loa Farm
Porter, Tx.


----------



## Nani Loa Farm

Sorry...my e-mail is
[email protected]

Linda 
Nani Loa Farm


----------



## deJardine

Can someone please tell me more about Kefir!? I am clueless...


----------



## Ozark Lady

I have read about kefir, is it similar to yogurt or buttermilk?
I have contacted several, not the kefirlady, yet, and got no responses, or email failures.
I did order a dry culture, it says it can be renewed.
Okay, so what is the difference in the grains and the culture?
I know it says culture is so many times use and done, and grains are forever.
Are the kefir grains basically curds?
I have never even seen kefir... I need more input, too!


----------



## Sondra

yes kefire grains are curds and the culture just is not the same I son't like it. 
I think this is the best site around on the net for info /recipes and how to make kefir
http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefirpage.html


----------



## kuwaha

I have grains to share , just pm me
thanks, karen


----------



## Jen1204ca

I would love some grains and basic directions on how to make it would be great too! Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Ozark Lady

I got my grains today from Karen, they look great, they look like cottage cheese curds.

They are pearly white, so I suppose that means they are in excellent condition.

And I need to go milk, so I think they will be ready to see some fresh warm milk!


----------



## Guest

I have some kefir grains to share if anyone would like some.. Barb...


----------



## Dusty

I am looking for some Keifer grains, if anyone has any they would like to sell.
[email protected]


----------



## Hearts In Dixie

Does anyone have any kefir grains to sell right now? Would love to get some.

Thanks,
Marla


----------



## lorit

I've got enough extra to mail one batch off - no cost other than the price of shipping USPS priority. PM with your address.


----------



## dreamriver

I typically have some available, $3 to cover postage etc. pm or email at [email protected]


----------



## dcrose

I too would love some kefir grains, would someone be willing to share/buy. Let me know how to contact you Thanks! Carolyn


----------



## 2Sticks

I'm looking for Keifer Grains, any one have some to share?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I am also looking for kefir grains, will pay a reasonable amount and shipping. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks

Vicki,
I recently got some kefir grains and they're growing like crazy. I have some I am willing to share with you  I'll get them packed up.


----------



## smithurmonds

I'd like to order some kefir grains if someone has some available. Thanks!


----------



## feistymomma

I would like to order some too if anyone has any available!


----------



## 2Sticks

Niki & Amber,
I have just enough extra grain to share with you and Vicki. I will have more in the future I'll gladly share. Please PM me with you address as quickly as possible so I can get them in the mail to you. 
Tamera


----------



## texgran

i have kefir grains available.
Aubrey,TX. 940.391.0305
no charge


----------



## RansomCreek

Interested in some kefir grains if anyone has some for sale.


----------

